# Hip Joint Supplement



## christo0pher (Jun 14, 2011)

I may be in the wrong area, not sure. But do any of you's give your GSD a hip/joint supplement. If so, which one would you recommend?


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been using cosequine ds for about two weeks. I have notice a difference already.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All 3 of mine get glucosamine/chondroitin/msm from puritans pride and I just put the 2 older ones on Dasuquin.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Joint Health or Longevity from Springtime Inc. 

Chondroitin - Glucosamine for Dogs with MSM and Boswellia | Joint Health Chewable Tablet Supplement | Springtime, Inc.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky gets Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM/Ester-C in the form of Nupro Silver.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Cosequin DS is what we give to our now older dogs.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I use HorseTech's Hylasport Canine. LOVE it.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I use Tri-Acta.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Annamaet Supplement*














*ENDURE*
Endure is a powdered nutritional supplement for dogs that is designed to help maintain joint integrity and gut function.
*Why you should use Endure*

*Joint Integrity*
Green Lipped Mussel (Perna Canaliculus) is an edible shellfish from New Zealand long known for it's anti-inflammatory properties. Perna is also a rich source of amino acids, fatty acids, vitamins and naturally chelated minerals. Perna contains six types of glycosaminoglycans (GAGS). Glucosamine enhances glycosaminoglycans





















synthesis, enabling joints to hold more moisture thereby increasing joint flexibility. Chondroiten Sulfate is a building block of cartilage and also a precursor needed to improve the viscosity of synovial fluid.
*Gut Function* 
Psyllium is a soluble fiber that helps strengthen the gut vili. Psyllium also helps to slow water movement through the gut.

*Fortified* 
Endure contains Vitamin C, the anti-stress vitamin.




























*Endure comes in 3 sizes*
• 400 gm (64 doses)
• 5 lb pail (368 doses)
• 25 lb pail (1840 doses)

*Each dose includes*
• 1000MG - Green Lipped Mussel (freeze dried)
• 1000MG - Glucosamine HCL
• 700MG - Chondroition Sulfate (shark)
• 500MG - Ascorbic Acid (vitamin C)
• 3000MG - Psyllium Husk Powder


----------

